# Question for the Men



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Why do you start threads about women ? 

It's like yer skeeered of them but skill have your tongue hanging out.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I think there's mostly only one guy starting them...


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

You describe me perfectly.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

LOL! That's a hoot!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

What's the point? Isn't that most men? I have the ability to scare a man but keep his tongue wagging. It is quite a skill and one I am very proud of!!!

What's with all the negative guys posting here bashing other guys??? Not very attractive.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Someone has to start threads about something or there wouldn't be anything to read....


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I guess so.....but it just seems like there have been a lot of guys acting caddy lately!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Maybe they're getting g ready to hibernate.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U and me both Chuck LOL.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I just thought it was stupid asking women about men's bodies and what turned them on. If that's caddy then so be it, maybe someone needs a little attention. 

Me and my friends are getting ready for hibernation.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> What's the point? Isn't that most men? I have the ability to scare a man but keep his tongue wagging. It is quite a skill and one I am very proud of!!!
> 
> What's with all the negative guys posting here bashing other guys??? Not very attractive.


*"many more maidens are wooed by grace of tongue than brawn of posturing"*


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> I guess so.....but it just seems like there have been a lot of guys acting caddy lately!


Maybe they are really coming in drag.... rincess:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> Why do you start threads about women ?


The simple answer to this is that it'd be really creepy if the men were starting threads about other men. Think about it....

Can you imagine a man pondering why some men fill out their Levi's better than others? or 

How should men dress to attract the opposite sex? or

Who attracts more women, men that have beards or are clean shaven?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> I just thought it was stupid asking women about men's bodies and what turned them on. If that's caddy then so be it, maybe someone needs a little attention.
> 
> Me and my friends are getting ready for hibernation.


Oh look, they're going out for dinner!

Mon


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> Oh look, they're going out for dinner!
> 
> Mon


If that was my place they'd be dinner


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

or several


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I ain't skert!!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Real Men are Like Buck Deer,or Tom Turkeys,or stud dogs-They clash racks,puff out their chests,and in general-have an aggressive posture. The problem is we have become civilized. Think about it-thousands of years ago,only the strong and intelligent survived.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

and fast


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Does this ***** turn you on ? It does me


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I ate one like that once. Got the worst nightmares of my life every time I tried it. Glad there wasn't much!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I eat that a lot too, but I sleep like a baby!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

You have eaten mountain lion? Huh....


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope, mountain lion is gross, I could never eat one of those. LOL!


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

At least he's astute enough to post a pic of a female mountain lion and not a male. Very sweet meat.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 ....


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone that can get "turned on" by a mountain lion has been too long in the bush, or too long without it! lol


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQTuYKXdS***uNT_PX93YHKqEMrAziJr4Dl-P0lZTBKngin5EMgDw
We eat geoducks here in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Darren said:


> 10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 ....



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

[YOUTUBE]_IVp3uqYZZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Dude, that is TOTALLY not the right cougar! lol



oneraddad said:


> Does this ***** turn you on ? It does me


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

shanzone2001 said:


> You have eaten mountain lion? Huh....


Yes maam. A good friend of mine who has since went on to better hunting grounds, at way to young of an age, gifted me with his supply of cat meat. He was fighting cancer, and basically could eat nothing.

He made the last hunt a couple/three months before he passed. I don't know how he did it, but he did! He had it processed into sausage, with a few select cuts made into small steaks. He/wife realized it wouldn't be eaten, so it was given to me. Sausage was great, course it was mixed with pork. THe steaks gave me really wild nitemares every night I ate them, and I ate them more them more than once, just cuz.... RIP my friend!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know LJ....seems weird. Eating cat is like eating dog. No thanks!!!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Don't believe I'd object to eating anything, if I was hungry.

Might even stick a horse in the freezer, with the price of beef as it is? People seem to have a hard time even thinking bout eating one. Not me, and a large part of my existence has been on one. Many I've rode would've probably tasted better than the ride they were!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I imagine I would, too but only if I was really really hungry!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

What the heck is "caddy"?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

Shygal said:


> What the heck is "caddy"?


that would be "catty"....unless the subject was golf..


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

bostonlesley said:


> that would be "catty"....unless the subject was golf..


or..tea..as in "tea caddy"


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Stop picking on me, Shygal! You know what l meant!!!! :gaptooth:

I still think caddy is right!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

As long as we are not eating cats I am good.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Food is medicine and mountain lion is strong medicine. Best eaten when you're prepared for your Vision Quest and you seek this totem. Eating mountain lion is common around here, but it's usually made into thin jerky twists for backwoods hunts. Those who eat a lot of mountain lion are 
-off- by town social standards, but these guys know their stuff when it comes to tracking and hunting big game.

Meat's meat. If it has a hoof, it looks the same on the grill. Horsemeat tastes good. I think it's a shame how much food we waste in this country because of sentimentality and Bambi syndrome. I think we should be thankful we've been able to afford this luxury.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Laura said:


> Food is medicine and mountain lion is strong medicine. Best eaten when you're prepared for your Vision Quest and you seek this totem. Eating mountain lion is common around here, but it's usually made into thin jerky twists for backwoods hunts. Those who eat a lot of mountain lion are
> -off- by town social standards, but these guys know their stuff when it comes to tracking and hunting big game.
> 
> Meat's meat. If it has a hoof, it looks the same on the grill. Horsemeat tastes good. I think it's a shame how much food we waste in this country because of sentimentality and Bambi syndrome. I think we should be thankful we've been able to afford this luxury.


Wasn't seeking a "totem", just honoring a friend. A 'vision quest' I don't think so!

I didn't eat a "lot", but I'm probably way off by townie standards.

Meats meat? I disagree! I've had occasion to eat a pretty fair sampling of north American wildlife and predators. None of it ever affected me during my awake hours, but holy s... during my sleep!

Wait! My nose flares and my lip curls when the breeze is right. Could it be?


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Laura said:


> At least he's astute enough to post a pic of a female mountain lion and not a male. Very sweet meat.


How do you sex a cat from the pic? Really I'd like to know. I'm just not that familiar with them. It looks like a Tom to me?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm gonna get banned..........


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

A male mountain lion has a broader, flatter head, and his ears are set differently.

Sorry your experience eating big kitty wasn't good. Partaking is best done during a night out under the stars while on a hunt. The dreams may still be terrifying, but that's because you're not used to being a large cat. Their thinking process is interesting. 

I've actually grown fond of the huge male cat hanging around my place. He stalks us while we're tramping the prairie, hangs out in my yard and even comes up on my porch. I don't know why, but I stalk him back. His paw prints are as big as my hands, he has a 12 foot stride and he's estimated to weigh 150 pounds. 

I love bear meat, but I know some women won't eat it because it gives them bad dreams. There are many people who won't eat cat, the idea shakes them up. They aren't very good trackers. The only meat I won't eat because of who it is, rattlesnake.


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

Ask the Donner family how long you will wait before "any" meat looks tasty ?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Laura..I think there is a big difference between on the hoof and on the paw!!!! :shocked:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

soooooooo..does eating chicken cause people to quest for insects???


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Do eatin' beef send you in search of greener pastures???


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

bostonlesley said:


> soooooooo..does eating chicken cause people to quest for insects???





arcticow said:


> Do eatin' beef send you in search of greener pastures???


No and no. some animals are just dumb animals, their spirit is too weak to influence the host.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Welllll... I have eaten bear, and moose, and ****, etc. and have never been bothered by any such dreams... Does wolf have more spirit than coyote or cougar more than lynx??? And who decides that?


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

The person eating the animal decides it. Some are more "in tune" with animal spirits than others.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Uuuuh-huuh...


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I think if you're eating grocery store meat, you dream of shopping and embrace the spirit of the Great Bargain Hunter.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Laura said:


> I think if you're eating grocery store meat, you dream of shopping and embrace the spirit of the Great Bargain Hunter.


Where does one buy Raccoon in a grocery store?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Brighton said:


> Where does one buy Raccoon in a grocery store?


 At any one of the independent backwoods grocers. $5 dressed and soaked. I'd have drive 70 miles for prime 'possum, they haven't migrated this far yet.

Keep it up, I'll have to post baked beaver tail and fried unicorn steaks with nut sauce.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Laura said:


> At any one of the independent backwoods grocers. $5 dressed and soaked. I'd have drive 70 miles for prime 'possum, they haven't migrated this far yet.
> 
> Keep it up, I'll have to post baked beaver tail and fried unicorn steaks with nut sauce.


Beaver tail is not that odd, I have eaten it many times.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Not the way I present it.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

bostonlesley said:


> soooooooo..does eating chicken cause people to quest for insects???


Doggone it! Now that you've brought it up... I remember munching on a grasshopper once and realizing how much I hated yard carp and fish. The grasshopper spirit had spoken to me! And I wondered why my left leg was kickin' like that?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i have ate mtn lion too littlejoe...i liked it.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Laura said:


> At any one of the independent backwoods grocers. $5 dressed and soaked. *I'd have drive 70 miles for prime 'possum, they haven't migrated this far yet.*
> 
> Keep it up, I'll have to post baked beaver tail and fried unicorn steaks with nut sauce.


Laura, if you're on the Olympic Peninsula you have possums. I've seen them there and seen them on some of the islands. They get around. They're just more reclusive in the PNW so maybe you haven't seen them.

You be careful with that old tom cougar. Cougars are sneaky opportunists and the older they get the more opportunistic and more cowardly they get. If you think he's being curious friendly don't fool yourself. He's sizing you up now for an easy meal later when he gets old and toothless.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Laura i have to agree with the above poster, that cat is hanging around for a reason. I get the animal energy thing and I love watching a cat. But i'd get him before he gets you! I hope you carry a sidearm.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Paumon said:


> Laura, if you're on the Olympic Peninsula you have possums. I've seen them there and seen them on some of the islands. They get around. They're just more reclusive in the PNW so maybe you haven't seen them.
> 
> You be careful with that old tom cougar. Cougars are sneaky opportunists and the older they get the more opportunistic and more cowardly they get. If you think he's being curious friendly don't fool yourself. He's sizing you up now for an easy meal later when he gets old and toothless.


 He's already old, toothless and night blind. He's taken up residence in the neighborhood to be safe from younger predators. He's old and wise enough to know he's safe as long as he leaves the domestics alone. He steps right past the dogs, and no neighborhood pets have gone missing yet. I've watched him cull the ugly old barren elk cow from the herd and worry her to death from my porch, and I know where he stashed her. He mostly feeds on rabbits, rodents and prairie chickens, but he's usually watching and angling deer or following the elk. When I first discovered him, the expert hunters went out to track him but kept losing his trail. He doubles back into his hideyhole behind my fence. 
I'm not going in there. Tracking Little Bear to his den upset him enough to come over and tear up my raspberry patch to get even.

The philosophy I was raised on and has proven true in my life in the backwoods, if they aren't a problem let them be. Big Kitty isn't being a problem yet. If he were to be taken out, the predators moving in to take over his territory won't be as well behaved. There are two other smaller mountain lions and a large bobcat tracking up this end of the prairie. There is a distinct boundary they don't cross. 

Nope, no opossums. The Old Timers say they were never here. We have incredible natural barriers that impede their migration. They are slowly moving north, though. We don't have porcupines either, so I don't have to find out how stupid my dogs are.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

It would be interesting to see you sex a group of cats by looking at their heads. I've seen a couple of lions, but never close. The only wild cats I have seen close were bobcats when I trapped. I would venture a sex guess by size of them, and where they were caught, but never by looking at their head. Then I'd take a look at their behind when I removed them.

Big toms had nothing to fear from coyotes, so they would venture out and away from conventional cat territory, and end up in a coyote set.

Rad hasn't spoken up since starting this thread, it might have been a photo pulled off the internet?

Like I said, the sausage was good mixed, it was the steaks that gave me nightmares. Wasn't so scary that I wouldn't try it again, but not something I'm gonna run through the traffic to get. And that cat has been the only thing that ever caused those? Ya'll can believe the spirit stuff if you choose, but I don't! It just didn't agree with my belly at that time, and I can eat like a coyote, and I've eaten coyote just to give it a try.

If there was a cat in my backyard stalking me, I might try a steak off of it right now. I eliminate highly likely problems before they become serious problems! Cat's are one of natures most adept killing machines! It's all good to think think it's keeping the other predators out of your yard, but your description doesn't fit unless your feeding it to keep it put?

I've trapped/hunted/called all my life out of necessity as well as enjoyment. I've lived in their territories, and made my living outside in the same. I've chased and caught them horseback, by means of a rope. I realize I am no expert on cats, but any of them are a seldom seen animal. A avid houndsman will see more than me, but that's cuz I don't have time or hounds.


Laura said:


> A male mountain lion has a broader, flatter head, and his ears are set differently.
> 
> Sorry your experience eating big kitty wasn't good. Partaking is best done during a night out under the stars while on a hunt. The dreams may still be terrifying, but that's because you're not used to being a large cat. Their thinking process is interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Laura said:


> He's already old, toothless and night blind..


 Dang! You've mouthed him and gave him a vision test as well as sexed him, eh?

It's all hunkey dorey here on the world wide web!


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

Bear is good eating. Rabbit and venisons is fine. **** is to green looking. Possums grin too much like a lawyer....and the fool that tries to feed me any kind a snake.....they gonna find out they got a passing gear they didn't know they had!


----------

